# Several 'Suspicous Packages' Found In Boston



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Crews Responding To Bridges, Hospital_

*BOSTON -- *Four more suspicious packages have been found on several bridges in Boston and at a local medical center hours after officials detonated a suspicious package on an elevated structure above the Sullivan Square Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority station.

The additional packages were found Wednesday afternoon at the Boston University Bridge, the Longfellow Bridge and near the intersection of Stuart and Columbus streets. A device described by officials as a pipe bomb was found in the basement of the New England Medical center.

Mayor Tom Menino said that all of the packages found posed no danger, but the incidents remained under investigation. Storrow Drive eastbound has been shut down, as officials investigate the situation. The MBTA suspended service on the Red Line and planned to bus afternoon commuters between Kendall and Park Street stations.

Earlier Wednesday, the state police bomb squad was called and detonated the package in Sullivan Square just before 10 a.m.

Officials said the package contained an electronic circuit board with some components that were "consistent with an improvised explosive device," but they said it had no explosives. They determined that the device was not dangerous, but destroyed it as a precaution.

"We determined that this device, in particular, was not explosive," said MBTA Lt. Sal Venturelli.

He said MBTA police were told about the package by a transit passenger who spotted it on a column that supports Interstate 93. The parcel was located on an elevated structure above the bus way and below I-93 in the Charlestown section of Boston at about 8 a.m.

"This is a perfect example of our passengers taking part in Homeland Security," Venturelli said.

An investigation will be conducted into how the package got there and when, he said.

Train service on the Orange Line between Sullivan Square and Wellington stations was suspended in both directions. No injuries were reported.

The northbound side of I-93 was closed, causing significant traffic backups. Motorists were not allowed to access the highway near Sullivan Square coming up from the south.

*Watch NewsCenter 5 for a LIVE update.*



Officials Destroy Package​
Officials Discuss Package Latest Traffic 
SmarTraveler 
MBTA 
Dept. Of Homeland Security 
Would You Report Package?

Full Stories: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/​


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

What do you think someone trying to test the "system"?
So far all appear to be a hoax, but talk about tying up resources...what a jurk.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"practice run"?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I will laugh if some University or College fesses up and says Those were their Air quality data collectors


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> "practice run"?


That's what I thought.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

let's not discount the whacker as a suspect.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

What a mess... Ted Turner posts a bunch of magnetic signs in the city that look like bombs attachted to bridges in high profile areas. What moron let this one throught the cracks.

You can bet he'll be getting a bill in the mail from Deval.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

*Marketing ploy by TV network leads to widespread bomb scare*









BOSTON -- At least nine electronic devices planted at bridges and other spots in Boston threw a scare into the city Wednesday in what a cable network said was a marketing campaign for a late-night cartoon.

Highways, bridges and a section of the Charles River were shut down and bomb squads were sent in before authorities declared the devices were harmless. 
"It's a hoax -- and it's not funny," said Gov. Deval Patrick. 
Turner Broadcasting, parent company of Cartoon Network, said the devices, which consisted of magnetic, blinking lights, were part of a promotion for the TV show "Aqua Teen Hunger Force." 
"The packages in question are magnetic lights that pose no danger," Turner said in a statement. It said the devices have been in place for two to three weeks in 10 cities: Boston, New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Atlanta, Seattle, Portland, Ore., Austin, Texas, San Francisco and Philadelphia. 
"We regret that they were mistakenly thought to pose any danger," the company said. 
Police said only that they were investigating where the device came from. The Department of Homeland Security said there are no credible reports of other devices being found elsewhere in the country. 
The exact nature of the objects was not disclosed. But authorities said some looked like circuit boards or had wires hanging from them. 
The first device was found at a subway and bus station underneath Interstate 93, forcing the shutdown of the station and the highway. 
Later, police said four calls, all around 1 p.m., reported devices at the Boston University Bridge and the Longfellow Bridge, both of which span the Charles River, at a Boston street corner and at the Tufts-New England Medical Center. 
The package near the Boston University bridge was found attached to a structure beneath the span, authorities said. 
Subway service across the Longfellow Bridge between Boston and Cambridge was briefly suspended, and Storrow Drive was closed as well. 
At least some of the devices resemble one of the villains on "Aqua Teen," part of Cartoon Network's late-night Adult Swim lineup. 
The show follows the misadventures of a carton of french fries, a milkshake and a wad of hamburger meat who live together in a run-down suburban house. A feature-length film version of the show is scheduled to come out in March. 
Messages seeking comment were left with several publicists for the Atlanta-based Cartoon Network. 
(Copyright 2007 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would be looking at his loony ex-wife Hanoi Jane.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What an idiot..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OMG.. this is scarry, IM AGREEING WITH MUMBLES MENINO....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The sad part of this whole thing is every one of them could
have been a bomb.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Menino is probably haulin ass to a bunker somewhere.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

screamineagle said:


> Menino is probably haulin ass to a bunker somewhere.


what a great idea for a sitcom. Archie and Mumbles.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arrest Made in Marketing Ploy*

Boston police confirmed Wednesday night that an arrest has been made in connection with a marketing ploy for a late-night cartoon that sent bomb squads scrambling across the city today.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

he best hope noone died or suffered serious injury because some ambulance or rescue was held up by the traffic


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

...and the bill for all the call-outs


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

and the fact that all the cops in the city were tied up, leaving other parts of the city to a free for all


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

OHHHHH SHIT!!!!!

These are the guys that built those.
Interference 
611 Broadway 
819 
New York NY 10012 
US 
212-995-8553 fax: 212-995-8554

Here they are being built

http://graffitiresearchlab.com/

CRAP!


----------



## jacenlukesolo (Nov 23, 2006)

I say give both the kid and the head of Turner's Marketing department get 190 years, so far with 38 items it would be 190 years.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Peter Berdvosky was arrested in Arlington Wednesday night and charged under a recently enacted statute making it a crime to place a hoax device that results in panic.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It was actually two guys that did the install.


----------



## noob (Oct 9, 2006)

Why are they still being referred to as hoax devices? It's clearly not what they were at all.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Fox 25 News quoted the cost for the call-outs at $500,000.00


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What a bumble..nevermind, you know what I mean. How could they think that was ok??? What idiots...I hope Ted Turner loses his job for this...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

He'll just buy his way out of this and somehow use it to promote the show.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Seems like the Boston area was the only area to call in the calvery for this litebrite hoax. 9 other cities remained calm?????


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

alphadog1 said:


> Fox 25 News quoted the cost for the call-outs at $500,000.00


And a cool new avatar


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

fscpd907 said:


> And a cool new avatar


lmao thats not right lol.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force terrorist of the greater Boston area now on Ebay*

(cgi.ebay.com) 
What was behind all the commotion in Boston today? Why, the mooninites of course. Someone snagged one before the ATF could destroy it along with the other. More&#8230;


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Can you believe there were people protesting for their release saying it was just a joke...Shoot them all on site...f'n hippies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Today in the NY Times, CNN, and news stations across the country you may have heard about bomb scares in Boston that turned out to be guerilla marketing. It's well known that marketing steals ideas from artists. But the connections are rarely so clear as they are in this case, and we don't often get to see it backfire in such a spectacular way.

http://antiadvertisingagency.com/news/who-hates-guerilla-marketing-in-boston/


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

these A Holes were laughing in court this morning...........


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You know what's funny....I built a bunch of these type of things a year or so back...and then was thinking about putting them up....then I thought...Ummmm maybe that's not a good idea....so I didn't....to that end...I am glad I didn't.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sham suspects arraigned*



Peter Berdovsky and Sean Stevens arrive at Charlestown District Court this morning. They have been released after posting $2500 bail. (Staff photo by Mike Adaskaveg

By *Laura Crimaldi & Michele McPhee*
A furious Boston Mayor Thomas M. Menino vowed yesterday to throw the book at the masterminds behind a guerrilla marketing campaign gone amok.


» Marketers: Guerrilla tactic crossed line

» Loony toon leaves Boston moon-struck

» Punks should pay 38-fold for co$tly crime

» Two fake pipe bombs found not part of marketing stunt

» *Photo Gallery:* Ad pandemonium


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Boston bomb scare suspects hold press conference...its a total must see!*

(www.cbs4boston.com) 
The two suspects that were held on charges connected with the Boston bomb scare held a press conference earlier..this video is ridiculous! "Ok, guys, seriously, i want to talk about haircuts in the 70's. Does anybody have any questions about haircuts in the 70's?" im sorry sir your question did not have to do with hair." More&#8230;


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope these guys meet new "friends" in the clink...what a couple losers!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> » Two fake pipe bombs found not part of marketing stunt


This article states that two devices resembled pipe bombs. That would certainly complicate the dealings with the marketing related devices. Is the Herald wrong or is this being overlooked?


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

PBiddy35 said:


> This article states that two devices resembled pipe bombs. That would certainly complicate the dealings with the marketing related devices. Is the Herald wrong or is this being overlooked?


these were unrelated. one was a disgruntled employee from the hospital who planted a fake pipe bomb. i'm not sure about the other.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I got the ebay t-shirt pic copied before they pulled it down. See below.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think one of those guys is from Canada...


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

This was posted on www.adultswim.com today


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Capt. Kirk said:


> This was posted on www.adultswim.com today


 theyre playing CYA now


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DodgeRam said:


> Peter Berdvosky was arrested in Arlington Wednesday night and charged under a recently enacted statute making it a crime to place a hoax device that results in panic.


You got to love the media. The law has been around at least 5 years.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think the main thing this illustrates (and I realize I am stretching it a bit with just two guys and one broadcasting network) is how many people have completely forgotten about 9-11 and the changed world we live in as result i.e. we been at war for 5 years now a-holes!!! I hope they soon have those grins wiped off there faces when they find out how much time they are facing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As Boston Reeled, Was Artist Asked to Keep Quiet?

Friends of Man Accused in Bomb Scare Allege Marketing Firm Requested Silence.

*By JONATHAN SILVERSTEIN*

*







*

*Feb. 1, 2007 -* One of the two men charged in connection with the advertising campaign that turned into a terror scare was asked to keep quiet as the stunt sent the city of Boston into chaos, according to two fellow artists who provided ABC News with an e-mail from the man supporting their claim. 
Two local artists, Sean Stevens and Peter Berdovsky, were arrested Wednesday night and charged with disorderly conduct and placing a hoax device for allegedly putting about 38 devices containing magnetic lights in the shape of a "mooninite" character from the Cartoon Network's Adult Swim show, "Aqua Teen Hunger Force," around the city and surrounding area.

But friends and fellow artists Toshi Hoo and Travis Vautour said it's not Berdovsky and Stevens who should take the fall for this. 
According to Hoo and Vautour, the New York-based guerilla marketing firm, Interference Inc., which was running the advertising campaign in Boston; New York; Los Angeles; Chicago; Atlanta; Seattle; Portland, Ore.; Austin, Texas; San Francisco; and Philadelphia, asked Berdovsky to keep his involvement quiet as the event was playing out. 
"We received an e-mail in the early afternoon from Peter that asked the community that he's a part of to keep any information we had on the down low and that was instructed to him by whoever his boss was in this advertising campaign gone wrong," Vautour said. "I don't know if it was for security reasons or it was to buy them some time or to buy Peter some time."
In an e-mail obtained by ABC News sent from Berdovsky to Hoo at 1:26 p.m. Wednesday, the artist writes, "My boss at the Cartoon Network's ad agency just called - she is asking that I pretty please keep everything on the dl [down low; quiet]." The e-mail, supplied by Hoo, contains a large swath of blacked-out text that he claims contained personal information he'd rather not share.

Full Story: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=2841646&page=1&CMP=OTC-RSSFeeds0312


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*ABC Online Vote About Boston ATHF event!*

(abcnews.go.com) 
voice your opinion! ABC News is running a poll! More&#8230;


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ha the fact they got an e-mail proves even more their culpability.

If you get an e-mail that says don't help the police figure this out...and you comply, it proves intent! Dumb flucks.

Plus what many are missing is that the thing looks cute and neat when lit up at night...but during the day (as they shut off) they look like a black box with a circuit board attached to the side of a bridge.

I look at the fact that other cities had no idea that they were even there as proof positive Boston actually got something right.

To that end, what better way to make a bomb...make it look like something else....or look like some sort of promotion.

Car bombs are effective because they look like something you see every day, mail bombs are just packages....etc and so on.
Hell we've been asked to build land mines that look like toys...


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

Luckily nothing "bad" was going on...just a bunch of fools and a crappy old school marketing plan. But hey, it looks like Turner is going to be paying for what could be deemed a fantastic real life training exercise. Kudos to all the agencies involved for such a well orchestrated response!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I love how after the fact, when people now know they're not bombs, everyone's making fun of Boston PD, and the bomb squad and everyone else. They're all saying that they didn't even look like bombs. Ok, but what about the people that called it in saying their was a suspicious package. And don't you think the BOMB SQUAD wouldn't have gone through all that if it "didn't" look like a bomb? Also, someone I know just went to a training on bombs and what not in New Mexico, and he said that people can make a bomb look like ANYTHING. 

So all these people that are talking down on the PD and bomb squad saying that they made a big deal out of nothing, I would ask them this: If one of these things was on your house and you didn't know what the hell it was, wouldn't you want the bomb squad there ASAP to check it out? I think the answer is a big YES. 

So sick of people who know NOTHING trying to act tough after the fact and say that it obviously wasn't anything. How the hell do you know? I'm getting all fired up again.


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

We had one on one of our buildings two weeks previous. We called our facilities department to take it down. The City of Boston shut the city down and blew them up.

For the unknowing and surely post 911 they did the right thing.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

badogg88 said:


> I love how after the fact, when people now know they're not bombs, everyone's making fun of Boston PD, and the bomb squad and everyone else. They're all saying that they didn't even look like bombs. Ok, but what about the people that called it in saying their was a suspicious package. And don't you think the BOMB SQUAD wouldn't have gone through all that if it "didn't" look like a bomb? Also, someone I know just went to a training on bombs and what not in New Mexico, and he said that people can make a bomb look like ANYTHING.
> 
> So all these people that are talking down on the PD and bomb squad saying that they made a big deal out of nothing, I would ask them this: If one of these things was on your house and you didn't know what the hell it was, wouldn't you want the bomb squad there ASAP to check it out? I think the answer is a big YES.
> 
> So sick of people who know NOTHING trying to act tough after the fact and say that it obviously wasn't anything. How the hell do you know? I'm getting all fired up again.


I totally agree!! Had law enforcement not responded and any one of those turned out to be a true hazardous device, those same whiners would have been all over us for not responding. And if memory serves correctly, didn't the cops come across a real pipe bomb during the search for more of the cartoon devices? Damned if you do, damned if you don't. I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

These guys were idiots... but the show is awesome. The ironic thing is that the characters they posted are from the moon, try to take over the world, and are total assholes.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Those moon assholes!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm of the age that the show is supposidly aired towards, and I seriously have no idea what any of it is about. I probably would have called it in as a suspicious package if I saw one, too. Would have had no clue that it was part of guerilla advertising.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Bombs don't look necessarially look like bombs. They don't have clocks, fancy buttons, or multicolored wires (ooh, I think it's the green one).

Terrorists have hidden bombs in baby carriages, toys, radios... anything can be made to conceal an explosive device. Now, what I am worried about is some home grown retard who's looking to detonate or plant a real device, that looks like the ones we all just delt with.

Speaking about bombs that look like toys, the Soviets dropped thousands of them in Afganistan in the 80's to maime and kill the next generation of fighters... these new terrorists are using the same tricks...

_From correspondents in New Delhi_
_January 01, 2007_
_TWO suspected Islamic militants had been arrested with explosives hidden inside toys which they planned to blow up at a busy market in New Delhi, Indian police said today._
_Samimullah and Ali Mohammad, both from Indian Kashmir, were arrested at a New Delhi railway station on suspicion of belonging to pro-Pakistan militant group Lashkar-e-Taiba, senior police official Karnal Singh said._
_The arrests came amid tight security in the Indian capital ahead of New Year festivities._
_"We received a tip-off that the two men would be coming by train from Jammu (the winter capital of Indian Kashmir)," Mr Singh said._
_"We detained them and during interrogation they admitted to being members of the Lashkar, and their plan was to plant two explosive devices."_
_*In their luggage, a bomb disposal squad found two boxes with the toys - a toy duck and a toy bus - filled with explosives, he said.*_
_"It took the squad around three hours to deactivate the two bombs."_
_Lashkar-e-Taiba, one of several groups battling Indian rule in Kashmir, was blamed for the October 29, 2005 triple bomb attacks in New Delhi, just ahead of the main Hindu festival of Diwali._
_Those attacks killed 66 and injured at least 200 others._
_The group was also blamed for the July 11 commuter train attacks in Mumbai this year that killed 186 people and injured about 800._
_New Delhi has been under a security blanket for the past week ahead of New Year festivities and in the run-up to the country's 58th Republic Day celebrations on January 26._


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

It is amaizing the way the public has turned on this, how quickly the sheep turn to grazing and shitting on the sheep dogs when no danger is present. 
People in this country just do not appreciate what they have. I am sure those 120 people in Iraq would have given their left nut to have the safety and security that we have thanks to the men and women who respsonded to this incident. I just dont know what it is going to take to wake people up. Stay Safe


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Broadcaster to pay $2M in bomb scare*

AP - *3 minutes ago* BOSTON - Turner Broadcasting Systems and Interference Inc. have agreed to pay $2 million for a Cartoon Network advertising campaign that caused a widespread bomb scare, the attorney general said Monday.

*Slideshow:* Suspicious Boston devices are marketing ploy


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I bet that backfired...they were expecting to pay a few grand for some advertising...but ended up paying $2MM but the again...it made the news for months.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*State of Massachusetts insists on calling ATHF ads "hoax devices"*

(www.boingboing.net) 
"I assume that's because the case against the two young men who placed the signs around Boston depends on convincing the court that the two defendants were perpetrating a hoax. Of course, they didn't perpetrate a hoax because they didn't do anything deceitful. This is just another example of the extreme over-reaction by the city of Boston". More&#8230;


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Unbelievable.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

When they knew there was a problem, and decidedly choose not inform police it went from just advertising to a hoax device status.

They KNEW (the asshats that put them up) the police thought they were bombs, they allowed that misconception to continue on by not notifying police otherwise.

That's a willful and wanton act.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> When they knew there was a problem, and decidedly choose not inform police it went from just advertising to a hoax device status.
> 
> They KNEW (the asshats that put them up) the police thought they were bombs, they allowed that misconception to continue on by not notifying police otherwise.
> 
> That's a willful and wanton act.


Like I said before what will their next act be?????

With the looks of some of the people that are supporting
them I would not put anything in their empty minds.

 
Man Accused of Hanging Devices Says He's Happy With Agreement 

Turner Broadcasting Systems and Interference Inc. agreed Monday morning to pay $2 million for a Cartoon Networ...

>>More

*Jokers taped frantic cops: Pair caught on camera filming 'bomb' chaos*

By *Michele McPhee*

The bomb hoax bozos whose light-up devices sparked a Boston terror panic were caught on camera standing with spectators and filming the massive police response, the Herald has learned.

*Gelzinis:* AG should have tried for Hollywood ending
Businesses feel short-changed by payout
Experts: Scare worth far more than $2M in ads
*Forum*: What's your opinion?



This happened on Feb1

*Chicago takes two into custody in connection with cartoon ads
*By *Laura Crimaldi*


*C*hicago police took two men into custody after they were caught taking down the same kind of Cartoon Network Mooninite boards that threw Boston into chaos yesterday as the small lighted structures were probed as suspicious bomb-like devices.

 Chicago police spokeswoman Monique Bond said they began looking for the battery-operated devices when they saw the news of the bomb scares in Boston. They discovered thebattery-operated devices posted across Chicago on structures, public transit cars and storefronts, Bond said. 
The two men, ages 23 and 25, have not been charged with a crime. They told investigators they were hired by a New York marketing firm, which Bond declined to name, to install and remove the devices, police said. 
Chicago police removed all 20 boards that had been planted using information from law enforcement sources and the marketing firm, Bond said. 
Police are tallying the overtime costs for the removal work, but Bond said it was too early to say whether Chicago will press Turner Broadcasting for reimbursement costs. 
She said Illinois Attorney General Dick Devine would decided if the men removing the boards would face criminal charges.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Merged thread above


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Boston Terror Scare Delayed Ambulance Response *

A pedestrian seriously injured after being struck by a car had to wait more than a half hour for an ambulance amid the chaos caused by the discovery of electronic devices around Boston last week, a city councilor says.

MyFox Boston | Boston Terror Scare Delayed Ambulance Response

*Related Items *

*Video :* Suspects Make Joke of Situation

*Story :* Man in Boston Scare Videotaped Police


----------

